# Help!



## GWB (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a routing question:

I need to route an edge very close to a backstop... 1/2" or so. I have a router attachment that lets me do this sort of thing but in this instance there is too little clearance between the backstop and the edge that needs to be routed.

Is there a tool other than a router that will work for this? This is laminate over plywood and the edge needs to follow the plywood edge perfectly.


Thanks for any help!


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Is there too much hanging over to file?


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

I think I understand, I would say cut the pieces with a slitter as close as you can get it and file the rest off. That small area is going to be something that you cannot or should not be in a hurry to do.

Best of luck...and I hope your getting paid for time and materials on this one.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

foredom or dremel flex rotary tool


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

hand tools, including dremel, go slowly!!!


----------

